# Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?



## stimpi2k4 (27. August 2012)

*Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*

Ich will mir jetzt auch eine Mechanische Tastatur holen. Leider bin ich mir nicht so sicher welche MX Switch für mich der beste ist.

Zur Anwendung kann ich sagen, dass ich nicht sonderlich viel schreibe. Hauptaugenmerk liegt bei Unreal Tournament wo ich schnell und viel die Tasten A und D drücke.
Habe dazu einen Artikel gelesen und ich würde zu den Black or Blue Switches tendieren. Von den Reds habe ich bisher nichts gelesen. Daher wollte ich nochmal nachfragen welche ihr mir empfehlen würdet.

Bei der Tastatur hätte ich gerne einen Preis von ca 80€, eine Hintergrundbeleuchtung keine Markos (habe ich keine Verwendung für also kein muss), die Tastatur sollte nicht zu laut sein. Was noch toll wäre, wenn die Sound Lautstärke über die Tastatur geregelt werden kann.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (27. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*

Da MX-Blues beim Auslösen nicht nur ein taktiles Feedback haben, sondern auch relativ laut klicken, würde ich dir eher MX-Browns empfehlen. Diese geben auch Rückmeldung beim Auslösen, aber sie klicken nicht und sind gefühlt etwas weicher als Blues. Zum Zocken und Tippen stellen sie mMn einen sehr guten Kompromiss dar. Mit Beleuchtung wird es dann allerdings schwieriger mit einem Preis von 80€.

Mein Vorschlag mit Beleuchtung wäre die QPad MK-85, welche auch eine Mediatasten-Funktion per FN hat. Ich besitze sie selbst und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Wenn es auch ohne Beleuchtung sein darf, dann vielleicht eine TT eSports Meka G1 oder Steelseries 6G v2, jeweils mit MX-Black Switches, welche praktisch weder klicken noch eine Rückmeldung haben. Es kann aber niemand sagen welche Switches die besten sind. Das muss man dann schon durch Recherche und wenn möglich, durch Antesten selbst herausfinden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*

Ich würd dir auch die reds oder die browns anraten aber genau kann dir das keiner sagen das musst du selber testen! Wenn du keine Makros brauchst aber Beleuchtung wäre vielleicht die MK-80 was für dich!
Hier mit reds:

QPad MK-80 Pro Gaming Backlit Mechanical Keyboard QWERTZ-Layout
und hier mit browns:
QPad MK-80 Pro Gaming Backlit Mechanical Keyboard QWERTZ-Layout

Ich persönlich habe die MK-85 mit browns und denke das sie der beste Kompromiss von allen Switsches sind.


----------



## moparcrazy (27. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*

Die MK-80 ist bei Mindfactory mit Browns momentan nicht mehr verfügbar... Auch kein anderer Shop hat die auf Lager... Selbst aus Schweden Direkt ist sie nicht erhältlich... 
Bei Shop QPAD MK-80 MX-Brown Switch - QPAD Pro Gaming Gear ist noch genau eine verfügbar. Dann war es das erst mal... Qpad lässt die wohl erst wieder Produzieren.


----------



## Dartwurst (27. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*

Leider bin ich kein Experte in Sachen mechanischer Tastatur. Aber auf der Suche nach einer für mich geeigneten fan ich diesen Artikel:Mechanische Tastaturen: Marketinghype oder Wunderwaffe? Theorie, Praxis und 5 Tastaturen im Härtetest : Einführung und Überblick. Hoffentlich hilft´s Dir mehr als mir.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Die MK-80 ist bei Mindfactory mit Browns momentan nicht mehr verfügbar... Auch kein anderer Shop hat die auf Lager... Selbst aus Schweden Direkt ist sie nicht erhältlich...
> Bei Shop QPAD MK-80 MX-Brown Switch - QPAD Pro Gaming Gear ist noch genau eine verfügbar. Dann war es das erst mal... Qpad lässt die wohl erst wieder Produzieren.


 
Jap stimmt hab ich übersehen! Die blues oder reds sind aber lieferbar, die kann er ja mal antesten vielleicht ist einer der beiden Switsches was für ihn!


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*

So habe mir gerade die "QPad MK-85 Pro Gaming Mechanical Keyboard QWERTZ-Layout MX-Brown-Schalter, schwarz" bestellt. Die war noch lieferbar bei MF preislich war es dann doch mehr als ich geplant hatte.
Da ich immer noch auf die Monster Kepler GPU und die erst im zweiten Quartal 13 kommt passt doch alles.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*

bitte löschen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> So habe mir gerade die "QPad MK-85 Pro Gaming Mechanical Keyboard QWERTZ-Layout MX-Brown-Schalter, schwarz" bestellt. Die war noch lieferbar bei MF preislich war es dann doch mehr als ich geplant hatte.
> Da ich immer noch auf die Monster Kepler GPU und die erst im zweiten Quartal 13 kommt passt doch alles.


 
Net schlecht, hab ja auch die MK-85 mit browns und möchte sie nicht mehr missen! Da bin ich mal auf dein ersten Eindruck gespannt wenn du sie bekommst. 
Kannst ja mal ein kleines Feedback geben wenn sie angekommen ist!


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*

Werde ich machen. Die sollte diese Woche noch kommen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*

Gute Wahl! Wirst es sicher nicht bereuen, die ist ihr Geld definitv wert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*

Jo bestimmt obwohl sie ja auch ein paar Macken hat!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*

Wohl wahr, aber wer braucht schon die USB Hubs und Klinkenanschlüsse... *duckweg* Was auch manchmal eigenartig ist, dass sie gefühlt 9 von 10 mal die Beleuchtung normal abschaltet, aber einmal bleibt sie an obwohl der PC abgeschaltet ist. Egal, ich finde sie ist schon ein feines Stück Technik - wennauch sicherlich nicht die absolute Creme de la Creme der mechanischen Tastaturen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*

Das mit de Beleuchtung hatte ich auch schon ein paar wenige mal, dachte eigentlich es kommt vom Mainboard?
Na gut stört mich eher weniger, ist jetzt bei mir 2 oder 3 mal aufgetreten!
Ach die USB Ports sind ganz ok, man darf halt auf Dauer keine Maus mit ner 1000 Pollingrate anschließen. Aber für Kleinigkeiten wie USB Stick funzt der HUb eigentlich sehr gut.

Die beste Mecha ist und bleibt die IBM Modell M, vor 20 Jahren gebaut und funzt bei vielen Usern immer noch ohne Probleme!


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*

Ich benutze den USB HuB eh nur für sticks oder mal ne externe HDD. Mit dem Licht werde ich bestimmt keine Probleme habe da ich immer die Steckerleiste ausmache.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (28. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*

Ja, die Beleuchtung bleibt nur ab und zu an. Normalerweise nichts wo man sich drüber aufregen muss. Mein Board unterstützt nur leider keine Funktion zum deaktivieren der USB Ports bei ausgeschaltetem Zustand... Aber eine Steckerleiste hat ja wohl jeder heutzutage.


----------



## Superwip (29. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*



> Die beste Mecha ist und bleibt die IBM Modell M, vor 20 Jahren gebaut und funzt bei vielen Usern immer noch ohne Probleme!


 
Na ja... Windowstasten hätte ich schon gerne... sie hat auch nur 2KRO wobei es für mich vollkommen ausreicht, ich würde die Matrix als "Gamingoptimiert" bezeichnen (wenn auch wohl nicht mit Absicht)

Der Vorgänger der Model M, die Model F hat übrigens sogar NKRO (vermutlich die erste NKRO Tastatur überhaupt) allerdings mit einem wirklich archaischen Layout

Alles in allem würde ich dennoch die Unicomp Endura Pro vorziehen: sie hat die selbe Mechanik wie die Model M aber Windowstasten und einen Trackpoint (gab auch eine Model M mit Trackpoint aber die ist sehr selten und auch ohne Windowstasten).

Außerdem gibt es die Unicomps auch mit USB.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*

So meine Herren die Tastatur ist heute angekommen. Ich habe sie kurz angetestet und bin begeistert. Gerade für unrealtournament ist sie genau richtig, kein Vergleich zu meiner alten Logitech.
Das schreib- Gefühl ist sehr gut, nicht lauter als meine alte und die Verarbeitung ist einfach Top. Es macht richtig Spaß die Tasten zu drücken


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> So meine Herren die Tastatur ist heute angekommen. Ich habe sie kurz angetestet und bin begeistert. Gerade für unrealtournament ist sie genau richtig, kein Vergleich zu meiner alten Logitech.
> Das schreib- Gefühl ist sehr gut, nicht lauter als meine alte und die Verarbeitung ist einfach Top. Es macht richtig Spaß die Tasten zu drücken


 
Jap kann deine Begeisterung verstehen, besonders krass wird es wen du schon ein paar Tage auf ihr getippt hast und du plötzlich wieder ne Rubberdome unter den Fingern hast.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (30. August 2012)

*AW: Welche Mechanische Tastatur ist die Beste für mich?*

Na das hört sich doch  an! Viel Spaß damit!


----------

